# Largest width reel mower?



## dbarlow (Jul 8, 2018)

What's the widest push reel mower made? I know tru cut has a 27" model.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

If I remember right peachtree mowers in GA makes a 30". And cub cadet makes a 34" greens mower.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The widest walk-reels are going to be 34"+ units meant for glass-flat sports fields. I have a 26" greensmower and I would not want wider for most home lawns.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I have used one of these on a bowling green. Cut is inferior to my GM 1000 because wide reels need perfect surfaces.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Locke? @reidgarner

Reelmowers.net "Legacy" 30"


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

The guys at Peachtree Mower did make a 30" Legacy at one point but not sure if they still do. I believe there were issues with cutting smoothly in smaller yards and they were really only good for wide open flat properties.

Locke also made a 30" that cut better because of the floating cutting unit. But they were a beast to use because they were so heavy. Back in the day they actually made a triplex walk behind. You can still find them popping up on eBay every now and then.


----------

